# I found the cure for DP/DR



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Imagine feeling real, feeling feelings. Feelings such as happiness and euphoria and love. Feeling more connected to your body and your environment like never before.

Well this is all possible depending on how far away you are from...

Chick-o-sticks. Yes, that's right. Eat a chick-o-stick and you will find yourself cured from dp/dr. It's also known to cure hunger, baldness, impotence, lack of libido, insomnia, the common cold, tiredness and lack of energy, unhappiness, lonliness, depression, anxiety, poor muscle tone, thin wallets, brain fog, and bad driving skills. Other positive results have been reported.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

What's that? A chicken on a stick...? Uuuh.. Is it dead?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

A bit confusing I know.  Chick-O-Sticks have nothing to do with chicken. It's a coconut covered peanut buttery crunchity stick of candy. It's yummy.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

> On the lower left bum cheek, there's an inscription that reads, "Property of Lynsey". I wear it proudly


Too much information.................................... :arrow:.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Hahaha greg..... You **  ***... its to much info but you just had to share it didnt you...I saw it already, Its true its writen in bitemarks..lol not


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

8)


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

lol america.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

LOL Equatorial Guinea


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> Chick-o-sticks. Yes, that's right. Eat a chick-o-stick and you will find yourself cured from dp/dr. It's also known to cure hunger, baldness, impotence, lack of libido, insomnia, the common cold, tiredness and lack of energy, unhappiness, lonliness, depression, anxiety, poor muscle tone, thin wallets, brain fog, and bad driving skills. Other positive results have been reported.


Side effects may include massive diarrea, uncontrolable tourettes, heart attack or stroke upon the first bite, 3 or more blood clots to the brain, anyerism, split personalities including a serial killer named eddie, jaundice, lung cancer, liver cancer, heart cancer, colon cancer, multiple brain tumors, a 50% chance of instant death upon cunsumption, and runny nose. Side effects were not rare and affected 98% of patients. So ask your doctor if chick-o-sticks are right for you. Feeling unreal can hurt, chick-o-sticks can end the pain instentaniously.(TM)


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Bring on the chick-o-sticks


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL Greenland


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

LOL....


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

lol.....huh?


----------

